# Office 2003 Check Box Issue



## makuzmic (Jun 7, 2007)

I need to change the check in the check box to an x for company forms. Anyone know how i do this??


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Using Word, you can choose a checkbox from the *forms* toolbar - when checked it appears as an "x" rather than a tick (checkmark).


----------



## makuzmic (Jun 7, 2007)

how about in excel?? There doesnt appear to be a way to manipulate the object that is printed when you click on the box?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

There's no option for such a checkbox in Excel - ticks are all you get. You would need to do something like create a blank text box and use some code to validate any input to limit that to the letter X. Or just use a single cell...


----------

